# Rebacca took a few of my buck for me



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 30, 2011)

She got this one before I pulled it out of the truck


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 30, 2011)

Then of course I had to ham it up a bit  not that I'm proud of him or anything like that


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh yea and figured out a new use for the new tractor and bucket besides just plowin field or cuttin grass


----------



## roperdoc (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice deer! Congrats. And that's a perfectly good use for a tractor loader.
Is he a GA or Wa buck?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 30, 2011)

roperdoc said:


> Nice deer! Congrats. And that's a perfectly good use for a tractor loader.
> Is he a GA or Wa buck?


 

You yea Roper that tractor sure made skinin a lot easier   had it hangin off the tractor last night so the yote couldn't get to it and I'll be darn the wife had to work a late shift comes home at 3:30 in the morning and a mountain lion is chew on it. but luckly as soon as her headlights hit it it took off so I went out put it completly in the bucket and went to full raise .  The cat only got to chew a little of the fat so didn't do any damage to the meat. It's a Washington state deer 

By the way a guy I met is going to cut it for 45 bucks and I wrap sounds like a good deal to me is it?


----------



## camodano (Dec 27, 2011)

how many times did you shoot it sir


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks like 4 times. Pretty fast with a front loader


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 28, 2011)

camodano said:


> how many times did you shoot it sir


 


lagrangedave said:


> Looks like 4 times. Pretty fast with a front loader


 

Only shot him once thru the front shoulder. The 3 marks on the hind quarter are cockleburrs stuck to the hide.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 28, 2011)

Sure do like seeing more of ya'lls Great Northwest buck photos, Mike. Yep, that's a very reasonable deal to finish processing & packaging your venison.  Congrats again on a fine season for you.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice buck!!! I see 6 holes....




Just kidding!


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like buckshot !! (LOL) Just joking nice buck.


----------



## RNC (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice buck ! 

1st pic looks like he is lookin at me ;]

Tell us about the Gun, load an hunt a lil bit please


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2011)

Good shootin` with the Hawken, Mike. Mighty fine buck!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 29, 2011)

RNC said:


> Very nice buck !
> 
> 1st pic looks like he is lookin at me ;]
> 
> Tell us about the Gun, load an hunt a lil bit please


 
RNC I think you saw my post on I got a DANDY WITH MY HAWIKNS But heres a little about the istory of the gun and what not.

I've had this gun 30+ years got several deer one small spike (which was the first deer I ever got with it  and his rack still hangs on my wall )  I've gotten 7 elk all were cows but one small 2X2 but this buck has been my best. We only get 1 deer a year and in the ealy and late season it's still got to be atleast a 3 on one side to be legal. In the late season it's only Whitetail but you can shoot a doe but no Muleys. 

I was shooting 90 grs of Pyrodex Rs and a Maxi hunter 350 grain heres  a couple of shots one with the slug when we found it and one of the damage. I have no idea how he went as far as he di but with a bunch of help from above he fell close to the road like I said in the other post beins by myself I was a very happy camper  It was just one of them shots were he stepped out at 30+ yrds and I had to pick an opening in the brush saw he had the requiered 3 on one side and pull the trigger


----------



## Son (Jan 28, 2012)

Very nice buck. I like the tractor too.


----------

